# Intel Desktop CPU Roadmap Updated



## btarunr (Jun 11, 2014)

Intel's presentation for Italian technology conference 3D Revolution 2014 was leaked to the web, revealing the company's most up-to-date desktop CPU roadmap, which looks deep into 2015. It reveals a wealth of new information. To begin with the HEDT (high-end desktop) segment, Intel plans to drag Core i7 "Ivy Bridge-E" through Q3-2014, and launch its succeeding Core i7 "Haswell-E" processor close to Q4-2014, or late into Q3, which would pin its launch some time in September 2014. "Haswell-E" is built in the new socket LGA2011-3 package, and is supported exclusively by Intel X99 Express chipset. It also heralds DDR4 memory to the consumer space. "Haswell-E" will have its reign till late-Q3 2015, when Intel plans to launch Core i7 "Broadwell-E," which is built in the same package, and supported by the same X99 platform, but based on a swanky new 14 nm silicon. 

Things get interesting with the company's mainline desktop processors. Intel recently launched its "Haswell" Refresh silicon, and is bound to launch their unlocked variants, codenamed "Devil's Canyon," on the 25th of June. Built in the LGA1150 package, "Haswell" Refresh runs on both 8-series and 9-series chipset. Intel's 9-series chipset was originally designed to launch alongside the company's first processors built on the 14 nm silicon fab process, codenamed "Broadwell," which is an optical shrink of "Haswell," with a few minor tweaks and speed bumps, just as "Ivy Bridge" was to "Sandy Bridge." Intel's "Broadwell" chips are now expected to debut in Q1-2015, probably along the sidelines of the 2015 International CES. These chips will be supported by existing LGA1150 motherboards, some with BIOS updates. 



 

 

 




In mid-2015, probably around the same time as Computex 2015, Intel plans to debut its next-generation Core "Skylake" processors. Notice that "Skylake" launches less than six months apart from "Broadwell." It looks like Intel will launch unlocked "K" series parts of "Broadwell" in Q1, but reserve unlocked "K" series "Skylake" chips for 2016, so overclockers are stuck with "Broadwell." It's also important to note that just as every new micro-architecture heralds a new CPU socket, "Skylake" will bring with it the new LGA1151 socket, which is incompatible with LGA1150. 

Moving further down to the U-segment (ultra-low power desktop), in which chips that don't exceed 25W TDP are positioned, Intel plans to launch "Broadwell" based BGA chips in a couple of months from now, followed by "Skylake" based BGA chips in mid-2015. The entry-level J-segment processors sees the scrapping of the Atom brand, with Celeron and Pentium "BayTrail-D" extending till late-December, and "Braswell-D" taking charge of the lineup in early-2015.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## revanchrist (Jun 11, 2014)

Then i see there's no point to buy a desktop Broadwell. Must why wait for half a year more to get a Skylake.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Jun 11, 2014)

Too bad Broadwell arrives late and Intel repackages/refreshes the Haswell chips.  What a waste of time. 

Broadwell better have some increases otherwise its not worth buying with locked/unlocked Skylakes around the corner.  

Innteresting, I haven't heard anywhere else that the Skylake K are being pushed into 2016.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 11, 2014)

Waiting for Skylake... Sure hope I can last....


----------



## Steevo (Jun 11, 2014)

I wonder if we are at the limit for IPC and now its just how much power can smaller process chips handle to get the giggle hurtz.


----------



## btarunr (Jun 11, 2014)

Delta6326 said:


> Waiting for Skylake... Sure hope I can last....



For valiantly fighting the upgrade itch year after year, you da real MVP.


----------



## Steevo (Jun 11, 2014)

btarunr said:


> For valiantly fighting the upgrade itch year after year, you da real MVP.




Not sure if on reddit........


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 11, 2014)

btarunr said:


> For valiantly fighting the upgrade itch year after year, you da real MVP.



Not sure if on tech enthusiast site.....


----------



## The Von Matrices (Jun 11, 2014)

An interesting thing I note is in the first chart, which seems to imply that there will be no locked (i.e. mainstream) Broadwell socketed chips.  It goes straight from Haswell refresh to Skylake.

I recall years ago the uproar in the enthusiast circles when the rumor was that Broadwell would be BGA only.  It looks to me these old rumors are mostly true, and the only thing new is that Intel caved to making a socketed Broadwell K part for enthusiasts only.

It looks like anyone who wants to build an Intel system on a budget in the first half of 2015 will either have to go with a socketed Haswell refresh chip or a BGA Broadwell.


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Jun 11, 2014)

I think I'll be waiting for whatever comes after broadwell-E  At least 10-12 cores. Skylake is going to be the economy chip like Ivy was. X99 looks like it will be the next Champion until whatever else comes after that. 14nm should be really nice and easy to OC with lower Vcore less heat.
I'm good with this until then:


----------



## Disruptor4 (Jun 11, 2014)

Skylake just in time for Star Citizen!


----------



## Patriot (Jun 11, 2014)

You can get 14c with HW-E ... If you want more cores Xeons always have them waiting...



Hitman_Actual said:


> I think I'll be waiting for whatever comes after broadwell-E  At least 10-12 cores. Skylake is going to be the economy chip like Ivy was. X99 looks like it will be the next Champion until whatever else comes after that. 14nm should be really nice and easy to OC with lower Vcore less heat.
> I'm good with this until then:


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 11, 2014)

Disruptor4 said:


> Skylake just in time for Star Citizen!



This is what I'm waiting for and PCARS




btarunr said:


> For valiantly fighting the upgrade itch year after year, you da real MVP.



Everytime they talk about CPU Roadmap I always say Next time...My Original plan was to wait 4 years... Someday I will feel like I can hold on no longer. But still I haven't run into many problems speed wise, HDD slowness(looking at Crucial MX 100 512GB)


----------



## Patriot (Jun 11, 2014)

Delta6326 said:


> Everytime they talk about CPU Roadmap I always say Next time...My Original plan was to wait 4 years... Someday I will feel like I can hold on no longer. But still I haven't run into many problems speed wise, HDD slowness(looking at Crucial MX 100 512GB)


Oh wow... I loved my Q6600... but I wouldn't want to be using it now.  I feel like motherboards of that era were better... tougher...


----------



## buggalugs (Jun 11, 2014)

Ya I think Im gonna get me some Haswell-e action with DDR4.


----------



## techy1 (Jun 11, 2014)

buggalugs said:


> Ya I think Im gonna get me some Haswell-e action with DDR4.


same here. I was hoping to Broadwel... but this "refresh" and "devils canyon" PR bullSh** made delay and if PR people will be able to make even more hype about it - than this delay will continiue a few extra Q's


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 11, 2014)

I hope I can hold off until Skylake but, if I can't, Broadwell still looks appealing because they are 14nm.  I hope 16 GiB of DDR4 is cheap.


----------



## MLPosey27 (Jun 11, 2014)

Switching gears from the other commenters (who are understandably interested in high-end socketable chips), I'm glad to see that the Broadwell U-series chips are launching in a few months.  I'm thinking about getting a new laptop this year; hopefully Broadwell can improve further on the energy efficiency gains of Haswell!


----------



## Roel (Jun 11, 2014)

From the 3rd image it seems like the Haswell-E 8 core will have 45% better multi-threaded performance than Haswell-K 4 core for the same clock which just seems wrong. I would rather expect that from 6 core vs 4 core. I guess we will only know for sure when we see some benchmarks.

I was already planning for Haswell-E since I need an upgrade and Broadwell-E will probably be just as disappointing as Ivy Bridge-E because it's only a die shrink. If I could wait I would wait for Skylake-E which seems to release towards the end of 2016.


----------



## KevinCobley (Jun 11, 2014)

An Italian roadmap, that's a contradiction in terms.


----------



## happita (Jun 11, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I hope I can hold off until Skylake but, if I can't, Broadwell still looks appealing because they are 14nm.  I hope 16 GiB of DDR4 is cheap.



I thought I heard somewhere that Intel wasn't going to have DDR4 support for Broadwell, just Haswell-E and on...?


----------



## Patriot (Jun 11, 2014)

Roel said:


> From the 3rd image it seems like the Haswell-E 8 core will have 45% better multi-threaded performance than Haswell-K 4 core for the same clock which just seems wrong. I would rather expect that from 6 core vs 4 core. I guess we will only know for sure when we see some benchmarks.
> 
> I was already planning for Haswell-E since I need an upgrade and Broadwell-E will probably be just as disappointing as Ivy Bridge-E because it's only a die shrink. If I could wait I would wait for Skylake-E which seems to release towards the end of 2016.



IB-E was freaking exciting mate...  go from 8c to 12c in the same tdp.

According to the fine print... I see 3.4ghz for HW-E 8c and 3.5Ghz for HW 4c ... 45% better for double the cores and 100mhz less.




happita said:


> I thought I heard somewhere that Intel wasn't going to have DDR4 support for Broadwell, just Haswell-E and on...?



If broadwell gets ddr4 support that means new motherboards yet again... and it is supposedly using the same chipset.  I don't think the plebeian socket gets ddr4 till skylake.


----------



## Roel (Jun 11, 2014)

Patriot said:


> IB-E was freaking exciting mate...  go from 8c to 12c in the same tdp.


I suppose you mean the Xeon series IB-EP. When I look at Sandy Bridge-E and Ivy Bridge-E, the difference is like 10% and the time-frame between releases almost 2 years.


----------



## TheHunter (Jun 11, 2014)

The Von Matrices said:


> An interesting thing I note is in the first chart, which seems to imply that there will be no locked (i.e. mainstream) Broadwell socketed chips.  It goes straight from Haswell refresh to Skylake.
> 
> I recall years ago the uproar in the enthusiast circles when the rumor was that Broadwell would be BGA only.  It looks to me these old rumors are mostly true, and the only thing new is that Intel caved to making a socketed Broadwell K part for enthusiasts only.
> 
> It looks like anyone who wants to build an Intel system on a budget in the first half of 2015 will either have to go with a socketed Haswell refresh chip or a BGA Broadwell.





Back in September 2013 IDF conference
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=KeDtXucTwRI#t=19

Kirk Skaugen, senior vice president and general manager of the PC Client Group at Intel, said; Broadwell is going to enable two different types of devices, One you can plug the chips directly into existing systems and second we will have brand new systems and with a broad new range of fanless designs. 

This was with Z87 in mind and second Z97, since there was no announcement Z97 yet back then. I bet Z87 will get another IMEI & micro code update and should be BD ready too. 



Intel added these 3 new feature sets



> Intel ADX: ADOX, ADCX and MULX for improving performance of arbitrary-precision integer operations
> RDSEED for generating 16-, 32- or 64-bit random numbers according to NIST SP 800-90B and 800-90C
> PREFETCHW instruction.



Prefecthw looks interesting, 

PREFETCHW – Prefetch at least a 32-byte line into L1 data cache (this is the non-deprecated instruction), for SIMID, SSE, AVX


----------



## The Von Matrices (Jun 11, 2014)

TheHunter said:


> Back in September 2013 IDF conference
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=KeDtXucTwRI#t=19
> 
> Kirk Skaugen, senior vice president and general manager of the PC Client Group at Intel, said; Broadwell is going to enable two different types of devices, One you can plug the chips directly into existing systems and second we will have brand new systems and with a broad new range of fanless designs.
> ...


I think you're misinterpreting what he means by "plug the chips directly into existing systems."   This comment is targeted at OEMs and not end-users and also seems to be directed at mobile devices rather than desktops since that's what he was discussing at the time in the video.

By "existing systems" he means "existing form factors and/or chassis designs" rather than old computers.  The comment means that OEMs can easily go to the factory and change which chips (either Haswell or Broadwell) are soldered to the motherboards of new laptops while saving money by being able to continue using existing motherboard designs and laptop chassis designs.  This interpretation also makes sense when considering the second type of device, the "brand new systems" with "fanless designs", which refers to laptops with new motherboard and chassis designs targeted specifically for Broadwell.

The video unfortunately makes no reference to desktop Broadwell and which (if any) Broadwell chips will be socketed.  If the roadmap is to be believed, there will only be a few socketed Broadwell  models and prices will start at ~$250 (the lowest price K chip).


----------



## mikeangs2004 (Jun 11, 2014)

revanchrist said:


> Then i see there's no point to buy a desktop Broadwell. Must why wait for half a year more to get a Skylake.


That's total nonsense. Broadwell doesn't necessary imply enthusiast desktop versions.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 12, 2014)

Am I the only person who thinks the images look like they were made with MS Paint? It doesn't look like something Intel would typically release, looks too amateurish imho.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Jun 12, 2014)

mikeangs2004 said:


> That's total nonsense. Broadwell doesn't necessary imply enthusiast desktop versions.



Look at the first image.  "Broadwell K SKUs" is clearly marked.

I think what the OP is missing is that the roadmap indicates it will be 6 months between when Skylake is released and when the enthusiast Skylake "K" chips are released.  So if you want an unlocked chip, it will still be a year after Broadwell "K" is released before you can get a Skylake "K".  It makes buying Broadwell "K" a bit more worthwhile, albeit only due to an artificially imposed delay.


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Jun 12, 2014)

Patriot said:


> You can get 14c with HW-E ... If you want more cores Xeons always have them waiting...



It will be happening. 14nm  can host as many cores as the tech evolves.


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Jun 12, 2014)

Disruptor4 said:


> Skylake just in time for Star Citizen!



Hell yah! what do you think of AC so far?

I'm diggin it. Just need trackIR support to hurry up and deploy;


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 12, 2014)

Review is up from tpu for the i7-4790 http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Core_i7-4790/1.html

@Disruptor4 @Hitman_Actual

You guys need to check out the *The Star Citizen Clubhouse!*


----------



## sweet (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh, Braswell. Bras... well. It is Intel Inside bras... well )
Best name ever.


----------



## revanchrist (Jun 18, 2014)

mikeangs2004 said:


> That's total nonsense. Broadwell doesn't necessary imply enthusiast desktop versions.



Your statement is the real nonsense. Did i even mention enthusiast CPU you idiot? Please read before you post else it makes you look real stupid.


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Jun 18, 2014)

I've been a bit out of the loop, is there any news on the Xeon E5-2699 v3? If it's unlocked...

Who'm I kidding, I'll probably upgrade anyway.


----------



## xvi (Jun 18, 2014)

I like how everyone's here having intelligent discussions about the new chips and I'm just sitting here thinking "I probably couldn't afford them therefore these are all stupid."

I was pleasantly surprised by a lower end Bay Trail-powered laptop at work though. Seems like Intel is making some progress. The tick-tock cycle seems to be a good one and these tocks (refreshes) are still important. If I'm not mistaken, it goes new architecture, die shrink, new architecture, die shrink. The refreshes might seem like they don't make much progress performance wise, but they are important.


----------

